# Rave signature



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I bought a bag of Rave Signature blend to try, I left it to gas off for 6 or 7 days after the roasting date of 6th September before I tried it.

In milk it was ok, I thought it was nothing remarkable it didn't cut through the milk quite as I expected and I must say I was a little disappointed, hey ho its drinkable, not unpleasant, just use it up.

Now the last few days, it tastes totally different, dissapointment is out of the window and the beans are producing coffee that cuts through the milk, it has infinately more chocolate in the flavours and leaves a pleasant long lasting after taste.

As I was obviously hasty in my earlier criticism I wonder if anyone else thinks that these beans come into their prime with at least 10 and maybe even 12 days of waiting ? That is of course if you have the patience

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ian, interesting that you have these observations, as I have been chatting to rob at rave about adjusting the recommended resting times, as with a few of their beans I have noticed the optimal time being between 10 and 15 days, they seem to just come alive and as you have noticed are a totally different bean to the 7 day old ones. Exactly the same is happening with the darker side of life bean this month.....


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

With Rave Signature & their DSOL offering 10/14 days is best.

I find most of their beans require a long de-gassing process. Always find them excellent in the end.

Maybe its the way they roast?.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've got some of this at the moment and I liked it straight away, especially for the price, but it does seem to be improving and as it was roasted on the 11th maybe it's just beginning to hit it's stride. I'm struggling to get a good espresso out of it though. at the moment it's much better with milk for me.

I am beginning to feel a bit sorry for the other good roasters out there though, as everything seems to be coming back to rave at the moment, even to the point where recently there was a thread started asking about, ( I think ) square mile beans, and within 3 or 4 posts it had been completely turned into another Rave thread.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry, it was Union.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

These comments restore my confidence in my taste buds haha.

Just think how disappointing it would be to get a 250g bag of Signature and try it after a weeks resting, you could quite easily use it all up before it reached its peak and not want to reorder.

Another observation is the acidity, I've got quite a sensitive stomach for acidity from coffee and noticed a marked reduction in the amount of acid produced as the beans aged. I don't know if that's a coincidence or not, and is that something others have noticed.??

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> I've got some of this at the moment and I liked it straight away, especially for the price, but it does seem to be improving and as it was roasted on the 11th maybe it's just beginning to hit it's stride. I'm struggling to get a good espresso out of it though. at the moment it's much better with milk for me.
> 
> I am beginning to feel a bit sorry for the other good roasters out there though, as everything seems to be coming back to rave at the moment, even to the point where recently there was a thread started asking about, ( I think ) square mile beans, and within 3 or 4 posts it had been completely turned into another Rave thread.


That's why i started the rave thread to get everyone posting on one bit, I've got some extract beans coming along with some new espresso blend from atkinsons and a Ethiopian SO from them too , so I'll be tasting some other stuff myself next week, ill post up my review in the in my cup thread .m

Can't knock that people have found something they like though , plus there is a hasbean thread that gets lots of posts too


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cold war kid said:


> I've got some of this at the moment and I liked it straight away, especially for the price, but it does seem to be improving and as it was roasted on the 11th maybe it's just beginning to hit it's stride. I'm struggling to get a good espresso out of it though. at the moment it's much better with milk for me.
> 
> I am beginning to feel a bit sorry for the other good roasters out there though, as everything seems to be coming back to rave at the moment, even to the point where recently there was a thread started asking about, ( I think ) square mile beans, and within 3 or 4 posts it had been completely turned into another Rave thread.


You mentioned another roaster before but then never followed up with the delivered price, so the question is why do you think people are choosing rave over other roasters?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Garraways, ( who had the SO Nicaraguan for a tenner a kg), charge a fiver for delivery. I didn't know off hand as I live round the corner and had to do a fake order and take it all the way to check-out to find the delivery price as I couldn't find the info on the site and I'd pick up anything I bought off them.

I think the main reason so many people are choosing rave is the obvious one, ie, quality product, well roasted, interesting and if you buy a kg at a time very competitively priced.

If you thought I was being critical in any way I assure you I wasn't, it's just nice to hear from a variety of view points.

I'll try the Nicaraguan next and post a thread on what I thought of it. It's going to have to be good to be better than signature, at least with milk, but you never know.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I didn't think you were being critical of rave at all, they are great roasters at amazing prices especially when ordering 2 kilo as it is free delivery. I wish more roasters could deliver the quality of service and standard of roast that rave do at the price that rave do. I look forward to your thoughts on the garraways Nicaraguan, as I enjoy all coffee reviews. Personally it has been nice to see roasters other than has bean discussed at length on this forum and may the monopoly be broken further.


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I bought a bag of Rave Signature blend to try, I left it to gas off for 6 or 7 days after the roasting date of 6th September before I tried it.
> 
> In milk it was ok, I thought it was nothing remarkable it didn't cut through the milk quite as I expected and I must say I was a little disappointed, hey ho its drinkable, not unpleasant, just use it up.
> 
> ...


We were of the exact same opinion as yours and could have written this word for word. We left the bag for 10 days as this was the way to go judging by a few people on this site. Even after 10 days i wasnt blown away and was expecting more, so i carried on using it and as i was getting near the end of the batch the taste was fantastic. I found that we were looking forward to a cappuccino more and more. I knew it wasnt my skills improving, just the coffee.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have to agree that signature does improve after 10 days. The last 200g of the bag was much better than the first offerings after a ten day holiday. I found it a pleasant coffee and, for the price, great value although I wouldnt rush to buy a second bag. Im not writing them off as a roaster and will try some of their other offerings.


----------

